# prank ideas for camping trip



## exodus125 (Dec 10, 2008)

We are going camping on Friday with a friend who is very much scared of ghosts and the supernatural. It will be just the 3 of us, but 2 of us are trying to brainstorm pranks. The best idea thus far is leaving a hidden tape recorder to play in say 10 min increments weird sounds, maybe a scream, then shouting, and say its a ghosts. We will be in a pretty remote area with noone else for miles so it will be believeable.


----------



## Igor Porto (Dec 10, 2008)

Go to the Ghosthunting topic for some ideas!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

OK start now.

Mention in passing things you have heard about that area.

Watch the Blair Witch Project with the victim or alone just to take notes.

Set the tape delay for more than 10 minutes. 36?

Any chance of finding an accomplice to show up in the night, have fun, and leave quickly?

Think about rigging up small led "ghost lights" Via remote!

Missing shoes is a classic!

Pretending to be lost for 2 days could really freak him out too.

Go out a day ahead of time and dig a nice quiet grave beside the trail, leave a simple cross up and leave it nice and open with tools lying near. oo:

Suggest a nice long night hike, if you are only in the tent at night then it isn't very spooky unless you count smelling farts and stinky feet as spooky.

Also if you each have a tent quietly packing up in the night and leaving the camp's line of sight while he sleeps is funny.

Perhaps it would be easier to make him think it is just vandals instead of ghosts. Just a thought.

Gunshots and screaming in the night will startle just about anyone. :devil:


----------



## Culhain (Dec 10, 2008)

First, please make sure that your prank victim is not carrying a firearm.

Once he is sound asleep, unstake the front of his tent and make sure that the door is blocked with sagging tent fabric. If your prank victim is not the type to panic, alternatively, you could use string to tie together the tent's front zipper pulls.

Then, using a very high power spotlight (car headlight brighness) start lighting up his tent with momentary blasts. Blast the light just enough to make him stir, but not come completely awake. Next play your ghost wails sound track in short intervals.

Then when your victim is awake, run your own tent's zipper pulls up and down rapidly to simulate opening a tent and run around in a disheleved manner asking loudly WTFWT.

This trick was actually pulled on me at our local Two Sisters haunted camp site. In planning the trip, the guy with the idea of camping there had told some stories of the camp site being supposedly haunted. ( Our trip planning was accomplished at a pub over a few adult beverages.) Then on the way down to the campsite, someone mentioned that they hoped the site was not really haunted. Our prankster trip sponsor laughed and asked if we really believed in ghosts.

Overall, the prank execution was almost perfect.

[I got even the following New Year's Eve when our prankster joined us at a local state park for our regular Escape Party. The prankster did not have a winter weight sleeping bag that could handle the 10*F lows, but since the state park had electric hookups he brought a ceramic heater to use in his tent. Once he was sleeping peacefully, I unplugged his heater. When he started tossing and turning, I would plug in the heater. This went off and on for about two hours. Finally when the champange was gone, my girl friend de jour started giggling and woke everyone up.]

Cheers and remember that paybacks are a biotch.


----------



## Magichunter (Dec 10, 2008)

Try putting a plastic snake in his sleeping bag...


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 10, 2008)

Take him "snipe" hunting.


----------



## Illum (Dec 10, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Take him "snipe" hunting.



that night just might end with sheer frustration...you really have to go pre dawn or after dusk and a really good scope:nana:



Rig up some brush the previous day with fishing nylon, run the "rope" around trees and bottlenecks and have some friends pull them around...
place open end bottles where the wind blows
Rig up deadfalls that are held up in trees with slipknots, no not to knock your friend out but get the "thud" "roll" "crash" with them falling on the underbrush
If you have an old white T-shirt...you could shred that, stain some with blood [something with hemoglobin in it, not just food coloring] and run it through the laundry a couple of times for that stained look and then lay them around the place, don't worry...blood never washes out
Dig a flat ditch below where you plan to set his tent up, old termite infested plywood under a thin layer of dirt on top for the tent to sit on, rig up a simple support using wood and preferraly metal wire leading under dirt or leaves to somewhere else, then all you would have to do is get an ATV or something motorized and give the wire a tug to send andrenaline into your friends system having the tent just drop half a feet or so on one side. [half feet to one feet on one corner won't hurt...but anymore you might risk breaking one of those fiberglass tent supports]
When it comes to having fun, it really depends on imagination... 

I've been spotlighted before...but it wasn't as scary as a bear silouette cutout walking around the tent in front of the glowing campfire...:candle:


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 10, 2008)

How is he with snakes?
Bring the subject around gradually and casually, then let it drop.

When he gets into his bag and finds a damp piece of rope, he will remember...

It can also be fun for just you to let him in on something you and the others have planned.


----------



## aussiebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Some good ideas here...

My idea, 
In the middle of night:
Get some fake blood, put on old chlothes, rip em up abit, pour some blood on the tent (make sure its washable) and all over yourselves, so you look like you have been attacked by a bear, dingo, etc. Then start yelling HELP HELP #$%#@ HELP $#^&$*%^$ HELP, Play some bear noises or something vicious sounding on the tape recorder heaps loud, then all of a sudden quiet. 

Man, he will get the fright of his life when he inches toward your tent in the dead of night woken by your screams and wild animal noises, to find you blood soaked and not moving....

________________________________________________________________


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd go for weird sounds and leave it at that. A tape recorder off a way in the bushes set with a delay somehow. 
Don't need overkill. Subtlety is best for long lasting _disturbing_ memories :devil:
He'll spend the rest of his life wondering just what the heck "was out there" that night! :laughing:


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys are evil! I don't know how you folks do it in your state, but make sure the dude doesn't carry a gun somewhere


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 11, 2008)

yea the recording thing i think is the best bet. My friend has a digital recorder that has room for several hrs, although the grave thing would be the cherry on top maybe set it up right near the camping area. 

The funny thing is the area we will be in IS said to be haunted.


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm all for a good prank as long as the person is a good sport. My wife has similar fears and I would never do anything like that to her. I think you should just do what you think your friend can handle because playing with someone's fears may not be considered good natured fun. I've seen some pranks almost ruin friendships.


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> Man, he will get the fright of his life when he inches toward your tent in the dead of night woken by your screams and wild animal noises, to find you blood soaked and not moving....



If I was the one doing it, the friend might find me covered in fake blood and spit choking from laughing


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 11, 2008)

We usually just undo their tent poles in the middle of the night while they're sleeping.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 11, 2008)

we have been feeding him mis-information all day and now he is saying we should not stay out there the entire night so he can sleep at home


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 11, 2008)

Firecracker.

3 AM.

Foot of his tent.


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 11, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Take him "snipe" hunting.



Then ask him to find a left handed smoke shifter.

If you can find any bones, I used to have a collection of animal skulls, create a pile of bones with some feathers and any other odd items and maybe some fake blood. Construct this where he will come across it on his own, and when he freaks out, you can say, Yeah, I heard about some voodoo ritualistic #$*%^& going around here but I thought that it was only a joke.oo:


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2008)

saabgoblin said:


> I used to have a collection of animal skulls,



oo:... :green: ... :candle: ... ...
Only skulls I've owned was from a turtle, a raccoon, and a cat, but I threw them all out, I'm just not used to find myself being stared down by empty eye sockets:duh2:

At best I've only worked with owl pellets, a @#$% to find and if you decide to spread that around his mess tin you'll soon realize its a @#$% to clean up too.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Dec 12, 2008)

best prank ever? scare the kid you're "teaming" up with instead.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 12, 2008)

jayhackett03 said:


> best prank ever? scare the kid you're "teaming" up with instead.



Kid's? We are all adults, but kids at heart...


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 12, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> oo:... :green: ... :candle: ... ...
> Only skulls I've owned was from a turtle, a raccoon, and a cat, but I threw them all out, I'm just not used to find myself being stared down by empty eye sockets:duh2:
> 
> At best I've only worked with owl pellets, a @#$% to find and if you decide to spread that around his mess tin you'll soon realize its a @#$% to clean up too.



My friend had some property with a couple of lakes that were populated by Beavers, nice teeth! I guess you could say that I was an interesting child.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 13, 2008)

the sounds worked great. on a scale from 1-10, 10 being actually dieing of fear, he was a 9. 

The sound of a woman being butchered to death was great.


----------



## aussiebob (Dec 13, 2008)

exodus125 said:


> the sounds worked great. on a scale from 1-10, 10 being actually dieing of fear, he was a 9.
> 
> The sound of a woman being butchered to death was great.


 
HAHAHAHA, Good as Gold.:twothumbs

Its always funny seing people scared.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 13, 2008)

hire this dude for the night,though I think you may die laughing rather than from fright


----------



## Lightmax (Dec 13, 2008)

This usually works better with more people, but here it is.

Let the victim go to sleep, with several guys still outside the tent. 

Find 5 or 6 big guys, and about 50 feet of rope.

Find one little & sneaky guy.

Have the little guy open the tent wide open, keeping the flap closed to stop any light. Have the little guy slip a noose around the foot end of the sleeping bag, getting the rope around the bag and the victims ankles. BE SURE TO GET THE RIGHT END OF THE BAG !!!!


On the count of 3, have the 6 big guys run with the rope, stretching it tight, and launching the victim out of the tent, then run through the woods, up and down trails, etc. You don't want to go too far though.... 

The victim is pretty well protected in the bag, but can't sit up, or get free. 

Pretty scarry to find your self flying through the woods when you're first waking up !

We even dumped a couple guys in the lake once....... (this was a payback on another deal)

Use some common sense, and this can be pretty funny.


----------



## Lightmax (Dec 13, 2008)

Cydonia said:


> I'd go for weird sounds and leave it at that. A tape recorder off a way in the bushes set with a delay somehow.
> Don't need overkill. Subtlety is best for long lasting _disturbing_ memories :devil:
> He'll spend the rest of his life wondering just what the heck "was out there" that night! :laughing:


 

Actually, if you really want to go over the deep end, get a hold of a FOXPRO varmit call with remote control. (about $500, we use them all the time for coyotes and spring geese).

These calls are EXTREMELY loud, and run on MP3s. Upload some of the scariest MP3s that the internet can provide, and program them so your remote can play them when you want.

Plant the Foxpro in the woods, and hit the remote every once and a while with your favorite sounds. You have a couple of hundred feet of range with the remote, and a couple of hours of constant playing. Intermitant will go several hours..........

Bear sounds, 
Women screaming,
wolf,
alien, 
monster...
etc......... 

You could really send a guy over the edge...


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 13, 2008)

Boy the sleeping bag gag sounds familiar! I knew a guy who fell asleep in the airplane once, on the way to 7500 feet for a skydive -- the other jumpers threw him out! If you think it was scary waking up while flying through the woods, imagine waking up in FREEFALL AT 7000 FEET!!! :devil:


----------



## Empath (Dec 13, 2008)

The need for suggestions is finished. Now that we've entered the realm of assault and such, we'll give it the burial that nearly all such threads eventually receive. It's closed.


----------

